# large Varanus Mertensi enclosure for living room



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Some early pictures of the timber part of the construction so far .. 





































The credit for the enclosure so far goes solely to Jaymz ..Yes ..He of "The Shed Of Perversion" fame ...those that frequent the Monitors and Tegu thread will know him well,
I intend to roll out more pics as progress occurs .. anyone with questions .. please just ask .. 
Marcus


----------



## raymaral (Feb 1, 2013)

One question... How big is your living room lol, from what I see on another thread isn't that Viv 8ft x 3ft x 3ft?


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Hope you measured your door frame to get it in. Looks good!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

raymaral said:


> One question... How big is your living room lol, from what I see on another thread isn't that Viv 8ft x 3ft x 3ft?


The room is large enough for this to blend in ...and the dimensions have finalised at ... 96"Lx36"Wx40" H .. with a 60"Lx35"Wx15"H pool the fill height will be about 13.5 " to as much as 14" depending on flow rate....dry land is will be 9 sq ' (split 1:2 ratio)and water covers 15 s


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

best place to have it, in the living room. you can sit there and watch him in the evenings then . but yep you must have a big living room, or are you just going to have your viv and a sofa


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Goodbye television haha good to see this started, I also know that freckles is getting a new home? Will that be posted here


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

davidfitch said:


> Hope you measured your door frame to get it in. Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


It has been constructed and dismantled for ease of transporting ...
although the braceless (12mm with double base,15mm front panel,side wall drilled ...all glass pool weighing approx 280kgs will be a challenge to shift into place: victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oi oi savaloy .... Looks sexy Marcus buddy .... 

Gotta love a good build thread especially wen it for an awesome sp and a guy I knw well and is a legend ...:2thumb:

Soooo just got myself first dibs on the visit wen it's all done an merts in the enclosure ... Gutted suckers ...:lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

rep-it said:


> best place to have it, in the living room. you can sit there and watch him in the evenings then . but yep you must have a big living room, or are you just going to have your viv and a sofa


It's a fair size room alright ..and if it were just me to consider . I'd be happy with the whole room to be a pool and viv


TommyR said:


> Goodbye television haha good to see this started, I also know that freckles is getting a new home? Will that be posted here


Freckles is getting the penthouse ..Over the top of the Mert enclosure ..Details will most certainly be posted in due course


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Oi oi savaloy .... Looks sexy Marcus buddy ....
> 
> Gotta love a good build thread especially wen it for an awesome sp and a guy I knw well and is a legend ...:2thumb:
> 
> Soooo just got myself first dibs on the visit wen it's all done an merts in the enclosure ... Gutted suckers ...:lol2:


You know there's always an open invite dude ..No worries on it: victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> You know there's always an open invite dude ..No worries on it: victory:


Sweeeeeet ... Nice one big guy ...:2thumb:


----------



## bowdenmx (May 15, 2011)

looks sweet man. very clean n tidy :2thumb:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

cold blooded beast said:


> It has been constructed and dismantled for ease of transporting ...
> although the braceless (12mm with double base,15mm front panel,side wall drilled ...all glass pool weighing approx 280kgs will be a challenge to shift into place: victory:


Should be nothing to Mr Biceps 2013! It's defo looking good mate! Mertens are going to be pleased! :mf_dribble::2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Should be nothing to Mr Biceps 2013! It's defo looking good mate! Mertens are going to be pleased! :mf_dribble::2thumb:


Ha .. thanks for the confidence vote Ife ...I just have to do the species proud with what I provide


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Ha .. thanks for the confidence vote Ife ...I just have to do the species proud with what I provide


AND YOU WILL :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

It feels like I've been waiting all my life to see the start of this build Marcus. Hoorah!: victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Barlow said:


> It feels like I've been waiting all my life to see the start of this build Marcus. Hoorah!: victory:


I second that mate : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Size ?? that is my only question, it looks bliming huge !


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Size ?? that is my only question, it looks bliming huge !


8'Lx3'Wx3'4"H. . .over 500L water (in the display tank alone)
. . .7.5 cubic feet of substrate. . .
a concealed chamber holding a sump with. . .200micron mechanical filter sock. . .alfagrog biological media chamber (counter flow) Eheim 3000 return pump capable of 6x p/hr turnover ,but that can be controlled without crudely tapping down the outlet as I feel that degree of turbulence will be undesirable for the species. . .(tapping pump outlets down long term increases wear and tear through increased back pressure) as it stands the pump operates at virtually zero head. . both the filter feed and directional display return are at surface level,this is provided through two Oceanlife overflow assemblies . .so close to 100% surface extraction and agitation is possible. . .a display drain is also gravity fed from lowest point on a side wall,this should work as well as a true bottom drain,but be less visually obtrusive. . .there will be an Aquamedic 300w titanium heater within the first filter chamber,this one is not effected by level fluctuation through condensation. .even though the heater can self protect from run dry situations. .(I think a simpler fail safe is better).. .the new prototype Ecozone controller has just been completed by Tony specifically for this project. . . .and to him I am especially grateful for his interest in my project. . .and look forward to continuing the product trials for him:notworthy:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> 8'Lx3'Wx3'4"H. . .over 500L water (in the display tank alone)
> . . .7.5 cubic feet of substrate. . .
> a concealed chamber holding a sump with. . .200micron mechanical filter sock. . .alfagrog biological media chamber (counter flow) Eheim 3000 return pump capable of 6x p/hr turnover ,but that can be controlled without crudely tapping down the outlet as I feel that degree of turbulence will be undesirable for the species. . .(tapping pump outlets down long term increases wear and tear through increased back pressure) as it stands the pump operates at virtually zero head. . both the filter feed and directional display return are at surface level,this is provided through two Oceanlife overflow assemblies . .so close to 100% surface extraction and agitation is possible. . .a display drain is also gravity fed from lowest point on a side wall,this should work as well as a true bottom drain,but be less visually obtrusive. . .there will be an Aquamedic 300w titanium heater within the first filter chamber,this one is not effected by level fluctuation through condensation. .even though the heater can self protect from run dry situations. .(I think a simpler fail safe is better).. .the new prototype Ecozone controller has just been completed by Tony specifically for this project. . . .and to him I am especially grateful for his interest in my project. . .and look forward to continuing the product trials for him:notworthy:



Wow that is massive ! That's asking for a bad back filling that bad boy with substrate...

Very impressive list of equipment you have there. 

Good luck with the build mate- can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> 8'Lx3'Wx3'4"H. . .over 500L water (in the display tank alone)
> . . .7.5 cubic feet of substrate. . .
> a concealed chamber holding a sump with. . .200micron mechanical filter sock. . .alfagrog biological media chamber (counter flow) Eheim 3000 return pump capable of 6x p/hr turnover ,but that can be controlled without crudely tapping down the outlet as I feel that degree of turbulence will be undesirable for the species. . .(tapping pump outlets down long term increases wear and tear through increased back pressure) as it stands the pump operates at virtually zero head. . both the filter feed and directional display return are at surface level,this is provided through two Oceanlife overflow assemblies . .so close to 100% surface extraction and agitation is possible. . .a display drain is also gravity fed from lowest point on a side wall,this should work as well as a true bottom drain,but be less visually obtrusive. . .there will be an Aquamedic 300w titanium heater within the first filter chamber,this one is not effected by level fluctuation through condensation. .even though the heater can self protect from run dry situations. .(I think a simpler fail safe is better).. .the new prototype Ecozone controller has just been completed by Tony specifically for this project. . . .and to him I am especially grateful for his interest in my project. . .and look forward to continuing the product trials for him:notworthy:


how come your not a teacher??? some how you make a load of gobaly gok sound interesting and FUN cant wait to see it all working :2thumb: im going to need to make a bigger mertens viv as yours is going put mine to shame DAM IT lol


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Wow that is massive ! That's asking for a bad back filling that bad boy with substrate...
> 
> Very impressive list of equipment you have there.
> 
> Good luck with the build mate- can't wait to see the finished product.


it's a fair size for a living room viv agreed. . .but then there are plenty much larger. . .but I'm not aiming for the biggest I can manage...more a matter of just trying to get it right. . .thanks for the good wishes mate



philipniceguy said:


> how come your not a teacher??? some how you make a load of gobaly gok sound interesting and FUN cant wait to see it all working :2thumb: im going to need to make a bigger mertens viv as yours is going put mine to shame DAM IT lol


Ah. . .now. . .see. . .that's the thing . ..I DO actually teach. . .just not in the sense that many would consider!!. . .:lol2:. . .as far as putting any enclosure of yours to shame is concerned. . .paH!!!. . . anyone who has seen the likes of yours,Jays or Tims first hand can say with confidence that they are among the very best. . .in terms of functional design and species specific requirements. . .I could list many other top keepers/breeders,mostly from M&T thread and Dwarf thread too . . .all that have awesome setups and collections,but I feel best to credit the ones I have personally visited :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:You're the guys I aspire to


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

I do like big builds and this one weighs a ton. :gasp:
Next stage is to reinforce the top/front to stop sagging and the pool surrounds. 

I'm looking forward to the installation day but might need to go to the gym to get in shape first :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> I do like big builds and this one weighs a ton. :gasp:
> Next stage is to reinforce the top/front to stop sagging and the pool surrounds.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the installation day but might need to go to the gym to get in shape first :2thumb:


It's a 20 minute drive from yours .. but you have unlimited access ...you know where I am mate ...


Anyone not aware ...this is the gentleman responsible for the woodwork on this project ...: victory:I couldn't do the build without him ...and in fact without his confidence on how professional the finished item will be ...there is NO WAY I could have got the idea past my Mrs ...so BIG thanks already:notworthy:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jaymz said:


> I do like big builds and this one weighs a ton. :gasp:
> Next stage is to reinforce the top/front to stop sagging and the pool surrounds.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the installation day but might need to go to the gym to get in shape first :2thumb:


Ill lend a hand if more help is needed ..:whistling2:

Of course can't say ill b much help but I have some muscle ...


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Ill lend a hand if more help is needed ..:whistling2:
> 
> Of course can't say ill b much help but I have some muscle ...


Kind offer . and may be taken up ...there's a hairy burger in it for ya ......oh wait .. that's sounds even worse than it ACTUALLY was:blush:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Kind offer . and may be taken up ...there's a hairy burger in it for ya ......oh wait .. that's sounds even worse than it ACTUALLY was:blush:


Well u knw me and hairy burgers ...:lol2:

But this time ill do it free if u don't mind ...:whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> it's a fair size for a living room viv agreed. . .but then there are plenty much larger. . .but I'm not aiming for the biggest I can manage...more a matter of just trying to get it right. . .thanks for the good wishes mate
> 
> 
> Ah. . .now. . .see. . .that's the thing . ..I DO actually teach. . .just not in the sense that many would consider!!. . .:lol2:. . .as far as putting any enclosure of yours to shame is concerned. . .paH!!!. . . anyone who has seen the likes of yours,Jays or Tims first hand can say with confidence that they are among the very best. . .in terms of functional design and species specific requirements. . .I could list many other top keepers/breeders,mostly from M&T thread and Dwarf thread too . . .all that have awesome setups and collections,but I feel best to credit the ones I have personally visited :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:You're the guys I aspire to


 
i was just gonna say you are a teacher and a suck up :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i was just gonna say you are a teacher and a suck up :whistling2::lol2:


Yeah multi talented .. get used to it


and to think I WAS goin to suggest Chris just set you up with a perfect retort ...payback for his remaaaarkk on the other thread .. lol


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> Well u knw me and hairy burgers ...:lol2:
> 
> But this time ill do it free if u don't mind ...:whistling2:


Careful Chris ..now you've got Shane jealous . and me nervous:whistling2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

varanus87 said:


> Ill lend a hand if more help is needed ..:whistling2:
> 
> Of course can't say ill b much help but I have some muscle ...


Where? last time we met you had some stringy things attached to your shoulders then marcus pointed out they were your arms... :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Lol . Enough .. too funny .. 

For anyone still following the REAL topic of this thread ..I'll post some shots as things progress ..


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

cold blooded beast said:


> Lol . Enough .. too funny ..
> 
> For anyone still following the REAL topic of this thread ..I'll post some shots as things progress ..


Hurry up mate, I can't wait! I must have checked this thread about a million times now :mf_dribble::lol2:

Gotta love a build, especially an intricate one like this!

:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Hurry up mate, I can't wait! I must have checked this thread about a million times now :mf_dribble::lol2:
> 
> Gotta love a build, especially an intricate one like this!
> 
> :2thumb:


Ok ..Major tease then . YouTube
The NEXT generation


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking good up to now bud ... Can't wait to see it complete though after all of this talk I've heard lol I can only get better and better


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

Jaymz has defiantly got some skills : victory:

Can't weight to see the finished job even better I can't wait to see the resident


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Where? last time we met you had some stringy things attached to your shoulders then marcus pointed out they were your arms... :whistling2::lol2:


Still kick ur ass tho. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> 8'Lx3'Wx3'4"H. . .over 500L water (in the display tank alone)
> . . .7.5 cubic feet of substrate. . .
> a concealed chamber holding a sump with. . .200micron mechanical filter sock. . .alfagrog biological media chamber (counter flow) Eheim 3000 return pump capable of 6x p/hr turnover ,but that can be controlled without crudely tapping down the outlet as I feel that degree of turbulence will be undesirable for the species. . .(tapping pump outlets down long term increases wear and tear through increased back pressure) as it stands the pump operates at virtually zero head. . both the filter feed and directional display return are at surface level,this is provided through two Oceanlife overflow assemblies . .so close to 100% surface extraction and agitation is possible. . .a display drain is also gravity fed from lowest point on a side wall,this should work as well as a true bottom drain,but be less visually obtrusive. . .there will be an Aquamedic 300w titanium heater within the first filter chamber,this one is not effected by level fluctuation through condensation. .even though the heater can self protect from run dry situations. .(I think a simpler fail safe is better).. .the new prototype Ecozone controller has just been completed by Tony specifically for this project. . . .and to him I am especially grateful for his interest in my project. . .and look forward to continuing the product trials for him:notworthy:


I'm glad you're doing that bit mate. Think i will stick with large rubs for pools for now :lol2::lol2:




Will be picking your brains (again) for the Dum pool though. :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> I'm glad you're doing that bit mate. Think i will stick with large rubs for pools for now :lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


believe it or not I'm psyching up for that event already. . . .ah it'll be fine. . .I'm stronger than I look. ...


picking my brains!!. . .that'll not take long then!.. :lol2:. . .look forward to helping out


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Jaymz said:


> I do like big builds and this one weighs a ton. :gasp:
> Next stage is to reinforce the top/front to stop sagging and the pool surrounds.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the installation day but might need to go to the gym to get in shape first :2thumb:


I was just going to ask about this. The woodwork looks great and I love the size of the enclosure, just was wondering how you are going to support all that water with a frameless build like that. Or your floor for that matter! :lol2: Im sure youve got it all worked out already, knowing you lot. 

Will be awesome to see your merts swimming around in there when you're all finished. Then its on to the next one :whistling2:


----------



## jennas (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice work can't wait to see it finished .:2thumb:


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking and sounding great Marcus all them years of keeping marine fish coming in useful mate ....like Jaymz ill stick with emptying me buckets of crap you can't beat the smell of monitor crap first thing of the morning sure wakes you up :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

jarich said:


> I was just going to ask about this. The woodwork looks great and I love the size of the enclosure, just was wondering how you are going to support all that water with a frameless build like that. Or your floor for that matter! :lol2: Im sure youve got it all worked out already, knowing you lot.
> 
> Will be awesome to see your merts swimming around in there when you're all finished. Then its on to the next one :whistling2:


It's a solid floor ...more than good for the load ...especially considering the footprint ..and it's a floor level enclosure .. so .. solid floor . Ply . Polystyrene . Tank with double 12mm base
.. to be honest some 25 years ago I had a 2400L aquarium that was built on site .. that was on reinforced joist and floorboard and stood on a custom 1m high 4x4 timberframe constructed cabinet,This viv will only have slightly over 500L .. nothing in comparison


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

andy140365 said:


> Looking and sounding great Marcus all them years of keeping marine fish coming in useful mate ....like Jaymz ill stick with emptying me buckets of crap you can't beat the smell of monitor crap first thing of the morning sure wakes you up :no1:


I'd prefer to open a ballvalve and cover the neighbours car!


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> It's a solid floor ...more than good for the load ...especially considering the footprint ..and it's a floor level enclosure .. so .. solid floor . Ply . Polystyrene . Tank with double 12mm base
> .. to be honest some 25 years ago I had a 2400L aquarium that was built on site .. that was on reinforced joist and floorboard and stood on a custom 1m high 4x4 timberframe constructed cabinet,This viv will only have slightly over 500L .. nothing in comparison


You got any photos of that tank Marcus? I'd love to see it. My background is fishkeeping as you know.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Barlow said:


> You got any photos of that tank Marcus? I'd love to see it. My background is fishkeeping as you know.


Will take some photos of son photos and send in e mail to you Chris . Still have your address from the Ackie info you compiled


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

cold blooded beast said:


> Will take some photos of son photos and send in e mail to you Chris . Still have your address from the Ackie info you compiled


Get em up on the thread mate, I am partial to a lil fishtank porn also :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Get em up on the thread mate, I am partial to a lil fishtank porn also :mf_dribble::lol2:


Oh . Ok ..I know I'm the worst for taking things off topic with banter ...but will hunt out an album


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/950326-some-shot-tanks-i-kept.html#post11096514 
..For those that are curious


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/fish-keeping/950326-some-shot-tanks-i-kept.html#post11096514
> ..For those that are curious


 
Looks good bud :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Bit of a pic update post for you ...this may get some questions now .. lol ...all part of the plan .. :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> Bit of a pic update post for you ...this may get some questions now .. lol ...all part of the plan .. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looks great so far!! Excited for it to be up and running!


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

cold blooded beast said:


> Bit of a pic update post for you ...this may get some questions now .. lol ...all part of the plan .. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Looking very well built I must say! I also assume the wood will be well sealed, what will you be using? I'm assuming hinged shelves either side of the water feature with holes cut in them and soil sand mix inside. Looks awesome mate, & looks BIG :mf_dribble: Mertens will love it!!!!:no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheers everyone for the supportive words so far. . .


i.am.idc said:


> Looking very well built I must say! I also assume the wood will be well sealed, what will you be using? I'm assuming hinged shelves either side of the water feature with holes cut in them and soil sand mix inside. Looks awesome mate, & looks BIG :mf_dribble: Mertens will love it!!!!:no1:


the actual brand names of products are something that I have left with Jay. . .he's done it all before. . .I don't intend to second guess what he already knows to be successful. . .I'll let him answer that when he's next about: victory:. . .he has a simple solution to gaining access to the end compartments. . .time will tell all. . .yes. . .substrate in the larger 2'x3' area (approx). . .filtration in the smaller 1'x3' area (approx). . . .I'm really aiming for MAXIMUM viewing window whilst still affording suitable space for seclusion and naturally a solid construction,keeping tech kit out of view (whilst not hindering function). . .had lots of encouraging pm s about the design. . .and also some points of potential concern. . .fortunately nothing that's not been considered already. . . but the remarks are all gratefully received:2thumb:. . . hope you lot ain't bored with the progress so far. . .I'll try n leak more stuff as it happens. . .


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

cold blooded beast said:


> Cheers everyone for the supportive words so far. . .
> 
> the actual brand names of products are something that I have left with Jay. . .he's done it all before. . .I don't intend to second guess what he already knows to be successful. . .I'll let him answer that when he's next about: victory:. . .he has a simple solution to gaining access to the end compartments. . .time will tell all. . .yes. . .substrate in the larger 2'x3' area (approx). . .filtration in the smaller 1'x3' area (approx). . . .I'm really aiming for MAXIMUM viewing window whilst still affording suitable space for seclusion and naturally a solid construction,keeping tech kit out of view (whilst not hindering function). . .had lots of encouraging pm s about the design. . .and also some points of potential concern. . .fortunately nothing that's not been considered already. . . but the remarks are all gratefully received:2thumb:. . . hope you lot ain't bored with the progress so far. . .I'll try n leak more stuff as it happens. . .


Just keep leaking mate its looking good! Like the idea of having the filter built in, inside the viv! Very clean :mf_dribble: Whats the estimated date of completion? Is this a service Jaymz will offer any RFUKer who loves monitors? For the right price of course :lol2: I could use a hand building some new vivs :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Just keep leaking mate its looking good! Like the idea of having the filter built in, inside the viv! Very clean :mf_dribble: Whats the estimated date of completion? Is this a service Jaymz will offer any RFUKer who loves monitors? For the right price of course :lol2: I could use a hand building some new vivs :2thumb:


well hatch dates should be after tank delivery date. . .and enclosure date is probably before that. . .so there's a strong possibility of a definite maybe that soonish could be a likelihood. . .I have truthfully no RFUKing idea mate. . it'll be done in time though

Ife. . .enlisting Jays help:2thumb:. . . . .you know that's a topic best for pm. . . .


I know he's a very busy bloke. . .but asking will get an answer. . .


(((there's logic in there somewhere!!!)))
: victory:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Bit of a pic update post for you ...this may get some questions now .. lol ...all part of the plan .. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff mate ... Middle large area I guess will b the large swimming pool and the other two areas on the left and right deep substrate areas and nesting spots ???? Looks coool mate can't wait for the theming that we have talked about its going to look the bomb once ur done mate ,....:no1:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

i.am.idc said:


> Looking very well built I must say! I also assume the wood will be well sealed, what will you be using? I'm assuming hinged shelves either side of the water feature with holes cut in them and soil sand mix inside. Looks awesome mate, & looks BIG :mf_dribble: Mertens will love it!!!!:no1:


It will be sealed many times over using yacht varnish.
No hinges on shelves as they would hit the lights so using cabinet latches and will be able to remove the whole lid for maximum access. 




i.am.idc said:


> Just keep leaking mate its looking good! Like the idea of having the filter built in, inside the viv! Very clean :mf_dribble: Whats the estimated date of completion? Is this a service Jaymz will offer any RFUKer who loves monitors? For the right price of course :lol2: I could use a hand building some new vivs :2thumb:


Completion date is ASAP :lol2: Few more tweaks and then its decoration time and a bit of a wait while glass is ordered.

Service is open to most monitor lovers on here but prefer to do the custom jobs. Due to the materials used I cant compete with vivexotics but if you let me know what you are after I can sort out a price.
Send me a PM Ife :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> well hatch dates should be after tank delivery date. . .and enclosure date is probably before that. . .so there's a strong possibility of a definite maybe that soonish could be a likelihood. . .I have truthfully no RFUKing idea mate. . it'll be done in time though
> 
> Ife. . .enlisting Jays help:2thumb:. . . . .you know that's a topic best for pm. . . .
> 
> ...


Dont ask, dont get. :2thumb:
I dont advertise (even my company) but the buggers keep finding me :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Bit of a pic update post for you ...this may get some questions now .. lol ...all part of the plan .. :lol2:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Loving it now I am beginning to picture it much better. RH side substrate, LH side filter,heater. Will look very neat. Liking the cabinet hinge idea to be able to lift whole top of easily. Good touch.

Waiting for the next bit



Jaymz said:


> It will be sealed many times over using yacht varnish.
> No hinges on shelves as they would hit the lights so using cabinet latches and will be able to remove the whole lid for maximum access.
> 
> 
> ...


That clearly shows how good you are and for Marcus to trust you with his mertens Viv build he clearly knows your good. Your work is good but I know for a fact building monitor vivs like this is what you enjoy more. Looks great keep uo the perfect work


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Looks awesome guys cant wait to see finished results and everything in between


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Neat work J , im pretty sure the big guys going to approve and cant wait to see the next stage , :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Neat work J , im pretty sure the big guys going to approve and cant wait to see the next stage , :no1:


You ARE the BIG guy Steve ...
but I DO approve .. I consider myself very lucky that Jay is local .. 

Welcome back ..
Fookin missed ya mate


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> You ARE the BIG guy Steve ...
> but I DO approve .. I consider myself very lucky that Jay is local ..
> 
> Welcome back ..
> Fookin missed ya mate


We all missed foo king :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> You ARE the BIG guy Steve ...
> but I DO approve .. I consider myself very lucky that Jay is local ..
> 
> Welcome back ..
> Fookin missed ya mate





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> We all missed foo king :lol2:


Thanks guys to be honest iv missed all the good banter with the regs , Marcus that builds going to be epic mate :notworthy::no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

monitor mad said:


> Thanks guys to be honest iv missed all the good banter with the regs , Marcus that builds going to be epic mate :notworthy::no1:


Thanks Steve ...I will have some more pics to post soon of the next stage ..If the weather down here allows Jay an opportunity to get....A.) some colour on it ...and B numerous coats of yacht varnish on it ... Beyond that it's just awaiting delivery of the glass components (tank is a way off yet)

Then it's the jiggery pokery of lining up holes for overflow to sump ...plus slotting the tank into place once it's up the stairs ...that'll be joy! ..A dozen shredded wheat that morning I tell thee ...


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Thanks Steve ...I will have some more pics to post soon of the next stage ..If the weather down here allows Jay an opportunity to get....A.) some colour on it ...and B numerous coats of yacht varnish on it ... Beyond that it's just awaiting delivery of the glass components (tank is a way off yet)
> 
> Then it's the jiggery pokery of lining up holes for overflow to sump ...plus slotting the tank into place once it's up the stairs ...that'll be joy! ..A dozen shredded wheat that morning I tell thee ...


 
Wish i was down south matey thatll be as good as a workout session :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Wish i was down south matey thatll be as good as a workout session :lol2:


Think many are underestimating how difficult it's likely to be .. 13 steps . After a long ramp . With an expensive glass item ..That will set the entire build back 8 weeks if there's a mishap ...it's a delicate operation ...and I really don't want the task of embarrassing myself having to post to say it's all good pear shaped


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Think many are underestimating how difficult it's likely to be .. 13 steps . After a long ramp . With an expensive glass item ..That will set the entire build back 8 weeks if there's a mishap ...it's a delicate operation ...and I really don't want the task of embarrassing myself having to post to say it's all good pear shaped


 
Dont tell us the dates its happening :lol2: 

Dont have a camera/videophone there... 

and yes it will be one hell of a job laddy... 

I mean you could of only had one piece of glass involved... 

but thats to finicky... and a high risk of leaks plus ongoing maintenance not to mention fibreglass stinks a wee bit when its going off :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Dont tell us the dates its happening :lol2:
> 
> Dont have a camera/videophone there...
> 
> ...


Identical thought process with all of that .....More jiggery pokery than I need ...if I filmed it .. I think it'd quickly turn into piggery jokery


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Identical thought process with all of that .....More jiggery pokery than I need ...if I filmed it .. I think it'd quickly turn into piggery jokery


It always does mate... 


Take the worlds most proffesional service get a camera involved and it quickly makes them look numpty's :bash:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought best to do an update here ..as there has been a slight delay in a supplier obtaining a coloured stain for the unit ... Jay is hopeful of sourcing the stuff this week though .. even though he's clearly a fast worker the limiting factor will be waiting for stain and then yacht varnish to dry in between coats ..so it's hardly something to be rushed ...but then there'll likely be some more shots posted ...



Give it about another month or so and then someone should be living in there .. 








V Mertensi hatchling courtesy of Tim (Teg) cb13 :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Thought best to do an update here ..as there has been a slight delay in a supplier obtaining a coloured stain for the unit ... Jay is hopeful of sourcing the stuff this week though .. even though he's clearly a fast worker the limiting factor will be waiting for stain and then yacht varnish to dry in between coats ..so it's hardly something to be rushed ...but then there'll likely be some more shots posted ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oof hes a good looking fella :no1: :mf_dribble:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Thought best to do an update here ..as there has been a slight delay in a supplier obtaining a coloured stain for the unit ... Jay is hopeful of sourcing the stuff this week though .. even though he's clearly a fast worker the limiting factor will be waiting for stain and then yacht varnish to dry in between coats ..so it's hardly something to be rushed ...but then there'll likely be some more shots posted ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam he takes good pictures now. That's 110% worth the wait mate top class. Be great when it's in your mertens enclosure


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheers Shane n Phil ...completely agree ...thanks


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Cheers Shane n Phil ...completely agree ...thanks


just wait till hes launching hinself at yer for food


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> just wait till hes launching hinself at yer for food


He loves that bit the most

I got video of mine tong feeding to upload this evening


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Thought best to do an update here ..as there has been a slight delay in a supplier obtaining a coloured stain for the unit ... Jay is hopeful of sourcing the stuff this week though .. even though he's clearly a fast worker the limiting factor will be waiting for stain and then yacht varnish to dry in between coats ..so it's hardly something to be rushed ...but then there'll likely be some more shots posted ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*puts on best Australian accent* 

Stone the crows mate and struth that's one spunky goanna u got there u great galar ...... :no1:

Can't wait to see ur face wen u get him or her .... :2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

varanus87 said:


> *puts on best Australian accent*
> 
> Stone the crows mate and struth that's one spunky goanna u got there u great puff ...... :no1:
> 
> Can't wait to see ur face wen u get him or her .... :2thumb:


 
:whistling2:

id hit him for that mate...


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> id hit him for that mate...


:whistling2:

Yeah Id hit him too .....outrageous behaviour ...:whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Barlow said:


> Strewth. . .there's a fella down there wi no strides on!!!think he's gone walkabout with a tinny in his hand lookin for the dunny. . . whadda raw prawn









:lol2:thought I'd put someone else in the firing line. . . .



quote manipulationsRus:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> :lol2:thought I'd put someone else in the firing line. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> quote manipulationsRus:Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

This is looking absolutley stellar! Can't wait to see the finished project man! Keep up the good work


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

xxmasal22xx said:


> This is looking absolutley stellar! Can't wait to see the finished project man! Keep up the good work


Glad you appreciate ...it'll be work the wait ...and truth be known it's been a very long time in the planning


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Looking awesome!!

Will be keeping an eye on this thread. Sure to give me inspiration for my big build.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

mariusz said:


> Looking awesome!!
> 
> Will be keeping an eye on this thread. Sure to give me inspiration for my big build.


I've take inspiration and advice from many of who I consider the most knowledgeable and successful /breeder keepers of Varanids in the UK ..within the confines of a domestic environment I'm attempting to roll that knowledge into a single display ..it won't be perfect to start with .. but I hope it to be an evolving project ..Quite where it all ends is anyones guess!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> I've take inspiration and advice from many of who I consider the most knowledgeable and successful /breeder keepers of Varanids in the UK ..within the confines of a domestic environment I'm attempting to roll that knowledge into a single display ..it won't be perfect to start with .. but I hope it to be an evolving project ..Quite where it all ends is anyones guess!


Marcus's Mertens...


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Marcus's Mertens...


No no no ... More like mertens Marcus ... Depol name change ...:2thumb:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Thought best to do an update here ..as there has been a slight delay in a supplier obtaining a coloured stain for the unit ... Jay is hopeful of sourcing the stuff this week though .. even though he's clearly a fast worker the limiting factor will be waiting for stain and then yacht varnish to dry in between coats ..so it's hardly something to be rushed ...but then there'll likely be some more shots posted ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Plenty of jealousy right here :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

TommyR said:


> Plenty of jealousy right here :no1:


Yeah ...
...but



You've not seen my Mrs!


It's an equaliser ...:blush::lol2:



And No ...no one who ever meets her is allowed to tell her I said that ....


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah ...
> ...but
> 
> 
> ...



O you in big trouble mr ..... I will hold that above ur head like any good friend should ...:whistling2:

I'm so putting that in my sig ....


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> O you in big trouble mr ..... I will hold that above ur head like any good friend should ...:whistling2:
> 
> I'm so putting that in my sig ....


Long walk back from Birmingham dude ...


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Talk about putting your head on the chopping board :lol2:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah ...
> ...but
> 
> 
> ...





varanus87 said:


> O you in big trouble mr ..... I will hold that above ur head like any good friend should ...:whistling2:
> 
> I'm so putting that in my sig ....





cold blooded beast said:


> Long walk back from Birmingham dude :whistling2:...


Idle threats don't scare me .... Gina o Gina o gina ..... Marcus said this about u ....


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

So whats the non scientific name of this monitor? Its a water monitor right?


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Varanus Mertensi it's in the title, Mertens Water Monitor


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

oh alright. I LOVE water monitors, just the body style, and the coloration is awesome. A few of you may remember my first post here about taming my nile, ive decided to keep him, but are niles a type of water monitor as well? i would assume so...


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> oh alright. I LOVE water monitors, just the body style, and the coloration is awesome. A few of you may remember my first post here about taming my nile, ive decided to keep him, but are niles a type of water monitor as well? i would assume so...


The fact you are even asking that question makes me worry u even own a Nile .....


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

xxmasal22xx said:


> oh alright. I LOVE water monitors, just the body style, and the coloration is awesome. A few of you may remember my first post here about taming my nile, ive decided to keep him, but are niles a type of water monitor as well? i would assume so...


See below


varanus87 said:


> The fact you are even asking that question makes me worry u even own a Nile .....


What he means is get yaself over to M&T thread .. get reading up and researching ..Ask the right people the right questions .. trust me mate ..you'll enjoy your animal so much more ..And more importantly your animal will live a better life for your knowledge ...please take than ONLY as friendly well meaning advice ..


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

varanus87 said:


> The fact you are even asking that question makes me worry u even own a Nile .....


Yea, i know, I've been through this with a bunch of members here already lol. Im getting some help from a buddy of mine who's tamed down some pretty nasty niles before, so we'll try it while he's small and see what happens. if it comes to it, he will just be a "look dont touch" animal.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Yea, i know, I've been through this with a bunch of members here already lol. Im getting some help from a buddy of mine who's tamed down some pretty nasty niles before, so we'll try it while he's small and see what happens. if it comes to it, he will just be a "look dont touch" animal.


Hope he has a good sized viv mate and your ready for the size they grow too, all the best. You shouldn't want to tame it down though should enjoy the animal for the animal it is acting natural.


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Yea, i know, I've been through this with a bunch of members here already lol. Im getting some help from a buddy of mine who's tamed down some pretty nasty niles before, so we'll try it while he's small and see what happens. if it comes to it, he will just be a "look dont touch" animal.


Ok ....with time it may become tractable .... And tolerant ... But I wish u all the best like Marcus says go on the m and t thread there are some very good keepers on there who have owned such animals and can give u first hand exp ...:2thumb:


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

TommyR said:


> Hope he has a good sized viv mate and your ready for the size they grow too, all the best. You shouldn't want to tame it down though should enjoy the animal for the animal it is acting natural.


he's still very small so he is in a 55 gallon, but in a month or 2 ill be building him a 6x2x3 viv, or just switch over to a vision cage. But im only trying to tame him down so i dont get bit every time i clean or do maintinence in the cage


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> he's still very small so he is in a 55 gallon, but in a month or 2 ill be building him a 6x2x3 viv, or just switch over to a vision cage. *But im only trying to get him used to my presence so i dont get bit every time i clean or do maintinence in the cage*


This is a good plan ...:no1: pop into the monitor and tegu thread as we are going off topic on someone else's thread ...


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

varanus87 said:


> This is a good plan ...:no1:


thanx lol. originally i wanted him to be "puppy dog tame", as some would call it, but i realize thats probably not going to happen.

Anyways, lol, when do you expect to be done with this cage?


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

xxmasal22xx said:


> thanx lol. originally i wanted him to be "puppy dog tame", as some would call it, but i realize thats probably not going to happen.


Get a puppy lol. 

When you say clean explain what you mean? 

Will probably need a bigger viv than 6x2x3 eventually without a doubt, Research on this animal mate plenty of reading I think is needed for you as said by chris and marcus is plenty of people who own niles on the M&T thread who can help out with any questions you have, lay off the force handling and swimming also mate that you said you do and I seen in your video you posted.


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

P.s sorry marcus for going off topic got carried away lol, Would love to see your mertens one day :mf_dribble:


----------



## xxmasal22xx (Apr 18, 2013)

TommyR said:


> Get a puppy lol.
> 
> When you say clean explain what you mean?
> 
> Will probably need a bigger viv than 6x2x3 eventually without a doubt, Research on this animal mate plenty of reading I think is needed for you as said by chris and marcus is plenty of people who own niles on the M&T thread who can help out with any questions you have, lay off the force handling and swimming also mate that you said you do and I seen in your video you posted.


Yeah, i have. Thanx for the advice.

Back on topic, what type of wood did you use to construct the enclosure if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

xxmasal22xx said:


> Yeah, i have. Thanx for the advice.
> 
> Back on topic, what type of wood did you use to construct the enclosure if you dont mind me asking?


Read the thread. It's mentioned I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

xxmasal22xx said:


> thanx lol. originally i wanted him to be "puppy dog tame", as some would call it, but i realize thats probably not going to happen.
> 
> Anyways, lol, when do you expect to be done with this cage?


well. . .I'd like to be getting stable temp readings before collecting the little 'un. . .so all in I reckon one month or so from now



TommyR said:


> P.s sorry marcus for going off topic got carried away lol, Would love to see your mertens one day :mf_dribble:


pm'd you on that Tommy:2thumb:



xxmasal22xx said:


> Yeah, i have. Thanx for the advice.
> 
> Back on topic, what type of wood did you use to construct the enclosure if you dont mind me asking?


Thats best directed at the Viv builder Jaymz. . . .but I believe it's a "Posh" Marine grade ply 18mm. . .there will be another smaller viv on top at the right hand end. . so the construction is accordingly beefed up for the "Penthouse"



switchback said:


> Read the thread. It's mentioned I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


no certain if it has been said already to be honest. . .Jay will correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

I know that Jay will want me to stress there is another coat yet to be applied .. 










































As you can see I wanted something just a little different ..But without it being distracting from the important part of the display .....the inhabitants



The pale blue may divide opinion (but of course I hope some of you like it) ...naturally there are several coats of yacht varnish to follow ..


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> I know that Jay will want me to stress there is another coat yet to be applied ..
> image
> image
> image
> ...


Awesome mate ... So excited for ya buddy ...:no1:

I think the blue looks nice and I could b wrong but I'm sure the blue will help the clarity of the colour of water if u knw wot I mean ...: victory:


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

cold blooded beast said:


> I know that Jay will want me to stress there is another coat yet to be applied ..
> image
> image
> image
> ...


These Mertens are going to be adults before you finish building this :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

tick said:


> These Mertens are going to be adults before you finish building this :whistling2:


lol. . . . .one has yet to hatch dude
. . . .I know what ya mean. . . but these things can't be rushed. . . .one or two components have yet to arrive for this to be completed. . .such as the Eco500 viv environment controller from the Tony at Ecozone(should be with me in the next week or so),tube heater and 100 gallon pool. . .but I'm on it


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> I know that Jay will want me to stress there is another coat yet to be applied ..
> image
> image
> image
> ...



Personally lad i love it i think it looks the dogs danglies... can really see the size of the pool area to :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: 

p.s. Jaymz when can you build me one :lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> I know that Jay will want me to stress there is another coat yet to be applied ..
> image
> image
> image
> ...


I like it better than plain ply colour mate. You can see he is good at his work.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Personally lad i love it i think it looks the dogs danglies... can really see the size of the pool area to :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> 
> p.s. Jaymz when can you build me one :lol2:


glad you like it mate. . . seemed like a brave choice initially. . . now I see the first couple of colour coats I'm glad I went with it. . .
If you have a special project in mind. . .contact Jaymz

. . .THE bespoke Large enclosure man

"SHARP ENCLOSURES". . . .for when exemplary design and construction are the only way


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> glad you like it mate. . . seemed like a brave choice initially. . . now I see the first couple of colour coats I'm glad I went with it. . .
> If you have a special project in mind. . .contact Jaymz
> 
> . . .THE bespoke Large enclosure man
> ...


Not yet at any rate mukka... 

Me and the mrs are planning on moving in the next year or so...

Back to the countryside for us... 

so ive filled in my turtle pond :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Not yet at any rate mukka...
> 
> Me and the mrs are planning on moving in the next year or so...
> 
> ...


You've buried her haven't ya?. . . .:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> You've buried her haven't ya?. . . .:lol2:


Well dude the way shes being at the moment tempting... PMS!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

One of the key tech items arrived today for the build. . . .I have yet to fully programme and test it. . .(it's easier from computer)


but so far I can say that pulse width modulation dimming through the Ecozone Eco500 vivarium controller. . . of 6000k led is smooth and even at 2m length (294 leds in total) and only 22w when driven at 100% its pretty impressive in appearance


beyond Ecozones own early Youtube presentation. . .this is the first time its been shown by anyone using it......


and the 2 LED strips that join to form a single 2 m length of dimmable light


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> One of the key tech items arrived today for the build. . . .I have yet to fully programme and test it. . .(it's easier from computer)
> 
> 
> but so far I can say that pulse width modulation dimming through the Ecozone Eco500 vivarium controller. . . of 6000k led is smooth and even at 2m length (294 leds in total) and only 22w when driven at 100% its pretty impressive in appearance
> ...


Monis don't watch DVDs do they ....:whistling2:




explain for those who may not knw wot ecozone products are buddy


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

I cant see the pic's :devil: was looking forward to seeing this as well :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Log off n on again ...see if they're there then ..How's things with you anyhow mate ?


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks likes an awesome piece of kit! It does so much, what will you be using yours to control & monitor (no pun intended)?

When will it be available for average Joe's like me? 

I've been looking at the microclimate prime series, only thing missing for me is a text or email alert if temperatures are too high or low!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Looks likes an awesome piece of kit! It does so much, what will you be using yours to control & monitor (no pun intended)?
> 
> When will it be available for average Joe's like me?
> 
> ...


EcoZone Vivarium - Detail
that link answers your first and third questions. . .
and to answer the second. . .
It COULD end up being. . . any of numerous ideas that I have. . .so that'll be something to fine tune
but Tube heater,Halogen basking spots,led lighting,UV lighting,pool pump,pool heater all need control and power. . .not all need switching or ramp facilities. . .there will be 48 hrs temp data logging and dawn/dusk simulation. . .temps will rise and fall instead of just a high/low temp setting. . .and perhaps seasonal fluctuation of ambient and even pool temp is possible. . .we'll have to wait and see


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Forgot to post this one last night ..


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Forgot to post this one last night ..
> image


Not guna lie I knw wot awesome pieces of kit these ecozone systems are ..... 
We have had various discussions on them and there technicality and futuristic environment control and they sound awesome and Marcus nos wot is wot on these bits a kit but I'm not guna lie I'm useless (leave it Marcus ) at electrics and understanding wot any of that on the back means all I can see wen I look at this pic is 

[:gasp:.:gasp:.:gasp:.:gasp:]


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Forgot to post this one last night ..
> image


Looks good now your need to get them imported hehe.

I got a question why led lights? I understand basking and UV but the led?????


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

philipniceguy said:


> Looks good now your need to get them imported hehe.
> 
> I got a question why led lights? I understand basking and UV but the led?????


Marcus will correct me if I'm wrong but I think they maybe for mood and ambience lighting ...: victory: also can b used for plant growth ....


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

varanus87 said:


> Marcus will correct me if I'm wrong but I think they maybe for mood and ambience lighting ...: victory: also can b used for plant growth ....


I know plant growth but no plants in his Viv or will there be....


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> I know plant growth but no plants in his Viv or will there be....


Intensive ambient lighting... 

One thing large vivs suffer from in my opinion is lack of good lighting especially given the nature of this vivarium a top notch living room enclosure... 

But there may be pond weed and such in his merts tank...


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Now this is the dogs nuts!



cold blooded beast said:


> One of the key tech items arrived today for the build. . . .I have yet to fully programme and test it. . .(it's easier from computer)
> 
> 
> but so far I can say that pulse width modulation dimming through the Ecozone Eco500 vivarium controller. . . of 6000k led is smooth and even at 2m length (294 leds in total) and only 22w when driven at 100% its pretty impressive in appearance
> ...


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Initially the system will run bare bottom tank .. and relatively unthemed ...this will be constantly reviewed ...so ..Things may evolve ... But I'll not push luck on giving myself unnecessary maintenance tasks ...it's to be enjoyed actually as much as to provide what's needed by the species ...Phil ..Whilst I have been dimming t5 technology for over 2 years I now want to move away from having to use an imported Philips advance X ballast ,because the transformer that becomes necessary interacts poorly with the previous Ez400 ...in fact it can damage it ...not really the fault of any particular item in the chain .. just that one of them ,the step down transformer would never have been designed to see the other bits of kit .. so the simple solution was to design the Eco500 to be capable of not just leading edge or phase Chop dimming ..But also 0-10v dimming and for Led PWM (pulse width modulation) which gives smoother dimming and down lower than the considered 10% that t5 on leading edge allows ...Shane,sound like I'm ditching uv? .. no ..Not yet ..lol .. it'll be in there too .. but not in the first or last couple of hours ... It's not indeed then ...because as the leds dim ...the animal tends normally to bed down for the night ...NORMALLY ..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Initially the system will run bare bottom tank .. and relatively unthemed ...this will be constantly reviewed ...so ..Things may evolve ... But I'll not push luck on giving myself unnecessary maintenance tasks ...it's to be enjoyed actually as much as to provide what's needed by the species ...Phil ..Whilst I have been dimming t5 technology for over 2 years I now want to move away from having to use an imported Philips advance X ballast ,because the transformer that becomes necessary interacts poorly with the previous Ez400 ...in fact it can damage it ...not really the fault of any particular item in the chain .. just that one of them ,the step down transformer would never have been designed to see the other bits of kit .. so the simple solution was to design the Eco500 to be capable of not just leading edge or phase Chop dimming ..But also 0-10v dimming and for Led PWM (pulse width modulation) which gives smoother dimming and down lower than the considered 10% that t5 on leading edge allows ...Shane,sound like I'm ditching uv? .. no ..Not yet ..lol .. it'll be in there too .. but not in the first or last couple of hours ... It's not indeed then ...because as the leds dim ...the animal tends normally to bed down for the night ...NORMALLY ..


I see I used to use a white led es fitting bulbs to give better colours for viewing now I use daylight 23w bulbs which are much better but ideally I need two in my large vivs really lol

On another note my mertens have had no UV from day I got them at 1 month old so I was told but I think they was more like 1-2weeks old. Time will tell for myself if I think UV is needed. So far so good real test is if they breed longterm i guess


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> I see I used to use a white led es fitting bulbs to give better colours for viewing now I use daylight 23w bulbs which are much better but ideally I need two in my large vivs really lol
> 
> On another note my mertens have had no UV from day I got them at 1 month old so I was told but I think they was more like 1-2weeks old. Time will tell for myself if I think UV is needed. So far so good real test is if they breed longterm i guess


Must admit one of the things of your keeping style I like is your willingness to experiment and document . It moves things 
forward


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Must admit one of the things of your keeping style I like is your willingness to experiment and document . It moves things
> forward


I don't like to comment on what is best and what's needed without testing myself first so mertens was UV test. Tested tollerance to low temps with nile n crocs, tested high basking sites upto 80'c but never used lol

Testing alot of stuff with kims to so far nothing stoped them producing


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Initially the system will run bare bottom tank .. and relatively unthemed ...this will be constantly reviewed ...so ..Things may evolve ... But I'll not push luck on giving myself unnecessary maintenance tasks ...it's to be enjoyed actually as much as to provide what's needed by the species ...Phil ..Whilst I have been dimming t5 technology for over 2 years I now want to move away from having to use an imported Philips advance X ballast ,because the transformer that becomes necessary interacts poorly with the previous Ez400 ...in fact it can damage it ...not really the fault of any particular item in the chain .. just that one of them ,the step down transformer would never have been designed to see the other bits of kit .. so the simple solution was to design the Eco500 to be capable of not just leading edge or phase Chop dimming ..But also 0-10v dimming and for Led PWM (pulse width modulation) which gives smoother dimming and down lower than the considered 10% that t5 on leading edge allows ...Shane,sound like I'm ditching uv? .. no ..Not yet ..lol .. it'll be in there too .. but not in the first or last couple of hours ... It's not indeed then ...because as the leds dim ...the animal tends normally to bed down for the night ...NORMALLY ..



if ya want some canaries i.e. pond snails in there bud drop me a pm... :2thumb:


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking amazing mate can't wait to see the finished product

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

the orange/brown Australian sandstone colour will dry a touch darker. . .but its to form the backdrop to potential faux rock theme for the aquatic section. . .though initially I'll run the system bare












oh. . . .and my VTO freckles deserves a new Penthouse suite (dimensions 45"L x 36"W x 31"H) to be sited over Merts Mansion


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Tip top mate, would live in that myself 

also good to see the penthouse started.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> the orange/brown Australian sandstone colour will dry a touch darker. . .but its to form the backdrop to potential faux rock theme for the aquatic section. . .though initially I'll run the system bare
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/SAM_8885-20130428-192831_zpsf922bb35.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/SAM_8882-20130428-192716_zps4f9c7c18.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/SAM_8884-20130428-192808_zps01506f8e.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


oh yes it is coming along nicely mate :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: top work for JAYMZ


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Looking great, a piece of art!


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> the orange/brown Australian sandstone colour will dry a touch darker. . .but its to form the backdrop to potential faux rock theme for the aquatic section. . .though initially I'll run the system bare
> [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/SAM_8885-20130428-192831_zpsf922bb35.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/SAM_8882-20130428-192716_zps4f9c7c18.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/SAM_8884-20130428-192808_zps01506f8e.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


*awesome ....*


Nuff said me thinks ...:no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

:no1: cheers fellas. . .really starting to come together nicely now. . .popping to Jays this coming Saturday. . .to get a proper look at the units once the yacht varnish is on. . .gotta agree. .his work is definitely top notch and is very precise,attention to detail which is as you'd expect for a bespoke enclosure is incredible. . .and the craftsmanship is beyond reproach. . .


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> :no1: cheers fellas. . .really starting to come together nicely now. . .popping to Jays this coming Saturday. . .to get a proper look at the units once the yacht varnish is on. . .gotta agree. .his work is definitely top notch and is very precise,attention to detail which is as you'd expect for a bespoke enclosure is incredible. . .and the craftsmanship is beyond reproach. . .


Its only a box :lol2::lol2: It is nice to do something a bit different though and I think this design of yours Marcus is going to work a treat : victory:

Bring on the hungry Mert babies :no1:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome Marcus can't wait to see the Moni's enjoying their new homes! Love the Australian themed colour scheme! What colour you going for in the Freckles viv? : victory:

Quality of craftmanship is awesome Jaymz! :notworthy:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Ife. I havnt forgotten you mate :2thumb:


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Jaymz said:


> Thanks Ife. I havnt forgotten you mate :2thumb:


Thanks mate! :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Looks awesome Marcus can't wait to see the Moni's enjoying their new homes! Love the Australian themed colour scheme! What colour you going for in the Freckles viv? : victory:
> 
> Quality of craftmanship is awesome Jaymz! :notworthy:


Same blue for internal walls and ceiling ...the white seen currently on the outside is undercoat for a cream colour or a VERY pale green . So Freckles exterior will match ...and because of the height her viv will be at ..the bottom plinth will be glass to allow the bottom runner to be fixed directly onto it allowing better view when she is at substrate level


Jaymz said:


> Thanks Ife. I havnt forgotten you mate :2thumb:





i.am.idc said:


> Thanks mate! :no1:


Sounds like someone's got a project in planning ...: victory:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Jay you must be one busy guy :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Photobucket mobile gremlins at work ..So re posting some missing shots ..


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Photobucket mobile gremlins at work ..So re posting some missing shots ..
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Are the hinges fitted on the two compartments yet? Wanted to see them in action. What's going on top of the wood? Or is it going to be bare wood (of course with the red colour and varnish) 

You getting logs or cork bark for above the water? And where will the basking area be located?


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

cold blooded beast said:


> Same blue for internal walls and ceiling ...the white seen currently on the outside is undercoat for a cream colour or a VERY pale green . So Freckles exterior will match ...and because of the height her viv will be at ..the bottom plinth will be glass to allow the bottom runner to be fixed directly onto it allowing better view when she is at substrate level
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone's got a project in planning ...: victory:


Most def :mf_dribble: but for now I am enjoying watching how yours is turning out : victory:

Can't wait to start a thread like this! It really is looking good! :notworthy:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> Are the hinges fitted on the two compartments yet? Wanted to see them in action. What's going on top of the wood? Or is it going to be bare wood (of course with the red colour and varnish)
> 
> You getting logs or cork bark for above the water? And where will the basking area be located?


Oh I dunno ...not really thought o all that! ..lol ..kidding ..right Phil ..Hinges/catches aren't with Jay yet ..So I hadn't haven't actually seen them ...yet again more trust placed in his experience ..there is intention of constructing a faux rock scape leading to the waters edge ..with overhangs ..And logs ..definitely ....one basking site over the soil box ...and a second one to encompass a basking area formed on an overhanging log over the pool ....I also have another potential plan.(based heavily on your hanging tube idea .. )to form a hanging wall ...but that will likely be incorporated at a later date ... I need to observe the preferred use of the basic space before I complicate things for myself ....Think Shane would be proud of that ..Lol .. if you have any ideas for me ..drop me a whatsapp dude


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

i.am.idc said:


> Most def :mf_dribble: but for now I am enjoying watching how yours is turning out : victory:
> 
> Can't wait to start a thread like this! It really is looking good! :notworthy:


I just know yours has to be LARGE scale ..can't wait ...gotta love all these custom builds recently ... UK Varanid keeping/breeding scene is looking up:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Oh I dunno ...not really thought o all that! ..lol ..kidding ..right Phil ..Hinges/catches aren't with Jay yet ..So I hadn't haven't actually seen them ...yet again more trust placed in his experience ..there is intention of constructing a faux rock scape leading to the waters edge ..with overhangs ..And logs ..definitely ....one basking site over the soil box ...and a second one to encompass a basking area formed on an overhanging log over the pool ....I also have another potential plan.(based heavily on your hanging tube idea .. )to form a hanging wall ...but that will likely be incorporated at a later date ... I need to observe the preferred use of the basic space before I complicate things for myself ....Think Shane would be proud of that ..Lol .. if you have any ideas for me ..drop me a whatsapp dude


 
Sounds good. What you using for faux wall?

I got many ideas but I'm enjoying watching yours come together perfectly


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

TommyR said:


> Jay you must be one busy guy :whistling2:


Just a bit :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Just a bit :2thumb:


The busier we keep you .. the less trouble you get into ....we're really on Jens payroll ...lol ... I'm curious how many gallons of coffee you have consumed whilst on this build! ...it's a wonder anything is true ...and it all lines up ....Most mere mortals would be reduced to a shivering sweaty mess the way you drink the stuff!:gasp:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> Sounds good. What you using for faux wall?
> 
> I got many ideas but I'm enjoying watching yours come together perfectly


I could tell you ...but then I'd have to ..... :lol2:


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Epic build thread...

Love checking in everyday for a little update...

Jaymz loving your work and i love your Pascal sig


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Can't wait to see more, when is the glass for the pool due? or has it arrived?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

scaleylover said:


> Can't wait to see more, when is the glass for the pool due? or has it arrived?


the pool is a custom spec aquarium. . .not just glass for me to seal up. . . but no. . it's not with me. . .but I'll not stress on that. . . I know the glass is being cut and drilled at Pilkingtons but it isn't on the bench yet. . .I think the cure time for sealant is around 10 days. . . so unlikely it will be with me on time. . .

. . .just tested the Ecozone Eco500 controller with the Aquamedic titanium heater and can thankfully confirm it works extremely well. . . . .no reason really why it shouldn't have! . . .but as the combination has probably never seen each other , I didn't want to just assume. . . .also configured network settings on the controller for port forwarding so I now have remote data log access and programming capability from my phone. . .bit geeky. . .slightly cheeky. . . . .but really sexy bit o kit............next up is checking the Tube heater control accuracy,when that arrives


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> The busier we keep you .. the less trouble you get into ....we're really on Jens payroll ...lol ... I'm curious how many gallons of coffee you have consumed whilst on this build! ...it's a wonder anything is true ...and it all lines up ....Most mere mortals would be reduced to a shivering sweaty mess the way you drink the stuff!:gasp:


:lol2: Ive forgotten what trouble is :whistling2:
Many gallons of the strongest Columbian black stuff consumed as par for the course but may be the reason I only sleep for four hours a day :2thumb:



switchback said:


> Epic build thread...
> 
> Love checking in everyday for a little update...
> 
> Jaymz loving your work and i love your Pascal sig


Cheers mate. I had no idea what a Pascal was till I nicked the image off the net :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> :lol2: Ive forgotten what trouble is :whistling2:
> Many gallons of the strongest Columbian black stuff consumed as par for the course but may be the reason I only sleep for four hours a day :2thumb:
> 
> 
> ...


So long as it's not the WHITE Columbian ... It's ok!!
Pascal is his name in the kids film, Tangled (rapunzel revamped)short of "Toothless" in How to train your dragon ...he's probably the cutest reptile type thing in a film for me:flrt:


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

-----


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> :lol2: Ive forgotten what trouble is :whistling2:
> Many gallons of the strongest Columbian black stuff consumed as par for the course but may be the reason I only sleep for four hours a day :2thumb:
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe....its what my daughter called our chameleon after the film


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> So long as it's not the WHITE Columbian ... It's ok!!
> Pascal is his name in the kids film, Tangled (rapunzel revamped)short of "Toothless" in How to train your dragon ...he's probably the cutest reptile type thing in a film for me:flrt:


He is great in it! 

Really make the film


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

right folks. . . .here's the deal. . .I'm not in the game of name and shame. . .and I believe that its likely against forum rules. . .BUT. . .The company I WAS dealing with for the all glass aquarium for this build has let me down. . .if anyone wants to avoid a similar situation feel free to pm me. . . .I'll explain what has happened there................this has resulted in a 100% refund agreement (which if NOT received in 4 full working days will SERIOUSLY put a different spin on my discretion on the matter)



I emphhasise . . . .the company concerned has NOTHING to do with the stunning work you have seen so far from Jaymz


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> right folks. . . .here's the deal. . .I'm not in the game of name and shame. . .and I believe that its likely against forum rules. . .BUT. . .The company I WAS dealing with for the all glass aquarium for this build has let me down. . .if anyone wants to avoid a similar situation feel free to pm me. . . .I'll explain what has happened there................this has resulted in a 100% refund agreement (which if NOT received in 4 full working days will SERIOUSLY put a different spin on my discretion on the matter)
> 
> 
> 
> I emphhasise . . . .the company concerned has NOTHING to do with the stunning work you have seen so far from Jaymz


Gutting mate. If they cant deliver they should't commit. :censor:
Will PM you.


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Ahh ffs. Bad news bud :-/




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> right folks. . . .here's the deal. . .I'm not in the game of name and shame. . .and I believe that its likely against forum rules. . .BUT. . .The company I WAS dealing with for the all glass aquarium for this build has let me down. . .if anyone wants to avoid a similar situation feel free to pm me. . . .I'll explain what has happened there................this has resulted in a 100% refund agreement (which if NOT received in 4 full working days will SERIOUSLY put a different spin on my discretion on the matter)
> 
> 
> 
> I emphhasise . . . .the company concerned has NOTHING to do with the stunning work you have seen so far from Jaymz


 
I shall pm you with details of a possible alternative given youve got a spot in your tank and your well versed in messing things of this nature...


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> right folks. . . .here's the deal. . .I'm not in the game of name and shame. . .and I believe that its likely against forum rules. . .BUT. . .The company I WAS dealing with for the all glass aquarium for this build has let me down. . .if anyone wants to avoid a similar situation feel free to pm me. . . .I'll explain what has happened there................this has resulted in a 100% refund agreement (which if NOT received in 4 full working days will SERIOUSLY put a different spin on my discretion on the matter)
> 
> 
> 
> I emphhasise . . . .the company concerned has NOTHING to do with the stunning work you have seen so far from Jaymz


 
That is not good news mate. I used a company near you somewhere that I found on eBay to make me a custom Richardsons ground squirrel tank. They did an amazing job and delivered it all the way to me. Maybe worth a try


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

Gutted for you mate! I hate when things like this happen. Paid for some vivs a few years back that never materialised and did not get a refund. I hope you don't have to experience what I did! I am sure all will be well, positive thinking... a problem is only a problem because it can be solved & all that : victory:



ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I shall pm you with details of a possible alternative given youve got a spot in your tank and your well versed in messing things of this nature...





philipniceguy said:


> That is not good news mate. I used a company near you somewhere that I found on eBay to make me a custom Richardsons ground squirrel tank. They did an amazing job and delivered it all the way to me. Maybe worth a try


Got to love how helpful M&T guys are! Straight in there when a helping hand is needed! All for the love of Varanids, they just can't wait to see your Mertens living in the lap of luxury! :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

To all that have suggested ideas. . .solutions. . .contacts. . .I thank you all. . . and seriously anyone who is curious about who the company is that has so badly let the schedule down on this project. . .don't hesitate. . .pm me. . .I just can't do it openly here. . . .it's quite simple I appreciate this forum. . .so I'll play by the rules. . .


----------



## chandelierman (Apr 13, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> right folks. . . .here's the deal. . .I'm not in the game of name and shame. . .and I believe that its likely against forum rules. . .BUT. . .The company I WAS dealing with for the all glass aquarium for this build has let me down. . .if anyone wants to avoid a similar situation feel free to pm me. . . .I'll explain what has happened there................this has resulted in a 100% refund agreement (which if NOT received in 4 full working days will SERIOUSLY put a different spin on my discretion on the matter)
> 
> 
> 
> I emphhasise . . . .the company concerned has NOTHING to do with the stunning work you have seen so far from Jaymz


Before moving to sunny Southend i used to live in Catford ...I used to have a lot of glass work done in my business.....I used Glass design who used to be in Sangley Rd Catford but they move to Tunnel Approach in Greenwich .....they do some top notch glass "creations"......UV bonding in one of their specialitys.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

chandelierman said:


> Before moving to sunny Southend i used to live in Catford ...I used to have a lot of glass work done in my business.....I used Glass design who used to be in Sangley Rd Catford but they move to Tunnel Approach in Greenwich .....they do some top notch glass "creations"......UV bonding in one of their specialitys.


lol. . .very local to me. . . fella. . .I salute you for the suggestion. . .:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Photobucket mobile gremlins at work ..So re posting some missing shots ..
> 
> image
> image
> ...


 
I love that enclosure its bloody awesome...


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> I love that enclosure its bloody awesome...


met with Jay earlier today. . .first time I have physically seen the enclosure. . .I'm simply a happy man. . . .and happily a simple man. . .before anyone else comes out with it. . . !!!!. . . the orange/brown colour is cool. . .has dried more on the brown side. . . that was the only thing that COULD have not been quite as I'd have liked. . .but it's actually very good . .


. . .so. . .that pretty much gives Jay the go ahead to put final yacht varnish coats on. . . disassemble and then get it over to mine on Friday. . .then that gives me a full week to tinker with settings. . . and I can't RFUKing wait!!!!!



sure the pool will be delayed. . .shame becuse other than that the project has been timed to perfection. . . .but it aint a biggie


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> met with Jay earlier today. . .first time I have physically seen the enclosure. . .I'm simply a happy man. . . .and happily a simple man. . .before anyone else comes out with it. . . !!!!. . . the orange/brown colour is cool. . .has dried more on the brown side. . . that was the only thing that COULD have not been quite as I'd have liked. . .but it's actually very good . .
> 
> 
> . . .so. . .that pretty much gives Jay the go ahead to put final yacht varnish coats on. . . disassemble and then get it over to mine on Friday. . .then that gives me a full week to tinker with settings. . . and I can't RFUKing wait!!!!!
> ...



Awesome that you will have it soon at yours, is it a full week including time off work?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

TommyR said:


> Awesome that you will have it soon at yours, is it a full week including time off work?


nope. . .still got a schedule full of clients:2thumb:. . . but I give myself 2 days per week off:2thumb::2thumb:. . .THOSE are Family days:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. . . .OR. . . .MONITOR days:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:. . . and when I'm TOTALLY blessed. . . .I cram both into my time:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

Looking awesome, very contemporary too! :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

will be nice when you got it home mate : victory: and that lil mertensi swimming around.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

mariusz said:


> Looking awesome, very contemporary too! :2thumb:


Lol. . .yeah. . .the theming. . .will calm it down a smidge. . .I hope there to be an edgy vibe to the style of BOTH the two completed vivs. . .I think you've hit nail on head with use of the word "contemporary": victory:.....but for all the small styling cues. . . .it's form has followed function throughout. . .I just want a BIG uninterrupted window with fully cared for animals in view when they are happy to be viewed. . . .and for those times when they'd rather conduct their lives in privacy. . . .then at least its a funky looking couple of boxes at that end of the room!!!!!


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> will be nice when you got it home mate : victory: and that lil mertensi swimming around.


I know mate. . .
A lot of planning. . .patience and r£sources have gone into it. . .(I know all you TRUE Monitor freaks will understand) . . .and will continue to be directed at this as need be. . .



. . .ya might have to gimme a bit o time to get the flippin pool sorted now though. . . .:bash:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> I know mate. . .
> A lot of planning. . .patience and r£sources have gone into it. . .(I know all you TRUE Monitor freaks will understand) . . .and will continue to be directed at this as need be. . .
> 
> 
> ...


shame but you will sort it soon i sure


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Lol. . .yeah. . .the theming. . .will calm it down a smidge. . .I hope there to be an edgy vibe to the style of BOTH the two completed vivs. . .I think you've hit nail on head with use of the word "contemporary": victory:.....but for all the small styling cues. . . .it's form has followed function throughout. . .I just want a BIG uninterrupted window with fully cared for animals in view when they are happy to be viewed. . . .and for those times when they'd rather conduct their lives in privacy. . . .then at least its a funky looking couple of boxes at that end of the room!!!!!


It's gonna be sweet and will be the centre piece of your room!:2thumb:


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

You may need to copyright this build :lol2: I'm planning a big build and may steal your ideas ....


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

mariusz said:


> You may need to copyright this build :lol2: I'm planning a big build and may steal your ideas ....


I think it's cool to steal ideas that have been tried and tested ...I can't come up with a better wheel ...so theft of good ideas is how I roll ... 


Truth be known if I were to stumble upon some great new revolutionary idea ....I wouldn't protect it ....I'd want everyone to have the free choice to use it ...it's better for the animals that way ...look forward to your build progress dude


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> I think it's cool to steal ideas that have been tried and tested ...I can't come up with a better wheel ...so theft of good ideas is how I roll ...
> 
> 
> Truth be known if I were to stumble upon some great new revolutionary idea ....I wouldn't protect it ....I'd want everyone to have the free choice to use it ...it's better for the animals that way ...look forward to your build progress dude


Cheers, it's gonna be a long battle. I've only got the dimensions done so far :lol2:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> met with Jay earlier today. . .first time I have physically seen the enclosure. . .I'm simply a happy man. . . .and happily a simple man. . .before anyone else comes out with it. . . !!!!. . . the orange/brown colour is cool. . .has dried more on the brown side. . . that was the only thing that COULD have not been quite as I'd have liked. . .but it's actually very good . .
> 
> 
> . . .so. . .that pretty much gives Jay the go ahead to put final yacht varnish coats on. . . disassemble and then get it over to mine on Friday. . .then that gives me a full week to tinker with settings. . . and I can't RFUKing wait!!!!!
> ...


Glad you like it mate. Started varnishing again at 7am and i'm feeling the effects of the fumes :crazy: Time for a coffee or 5 :lol2:
Off to sort out Freckles penthouse now. :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Penthouse for Varanus Tristis Orientalis ...

.
































Last two show detail of the rebate to retain the lower plinth ..On this enclosure ..to be glass due to the height of it and also a dwarf species isn't easy to observe when at substrate level if there's a timber plinth


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Penthouse for Varanus Tristis Orientalis ...
> 
> . image
> image
> ...


Looks awesome mate I want a penthouse :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

TommyR said:


> Looks awesome mate I want a penthouse :lol2:


Poor Merts in the basement ..lol ..


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Construction in situ begins in half an hour ..:2thumb: ...well ..After coffee


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Hows is going?


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Hows is going?


Shhhh hes sanding, either that or he has succumbed to the fumes from the filler, in which case hes probably just giggling a bit :lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> Shhhh hes sanding, either that or he has succumbed to the fumes from the filler, in which case hes probably just giggling a bit :lol2:


 i knew he was using it as an excuse to get stoned:lol2:
Although quite frankly those fumes just give me headaches...


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i knew he was using it as an excuse to get stoned:lol2:
> Although quite frankly those fumes just give me headaches...


When you start slurring your words its time to get some fresh air...its good stuff :crazy::crazy:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Jaymz said:


> When you start slurring your words its time to get some fresh air...its good stuff :crazy::crazy:


 
i used to help laquer boats... :crazy: and that sums it up :lol2:

Happy days its a shame he went under...


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i used to help laquer boats... :crazy: and that sums it up :lol2:
> 
> Happy days its a shame he went under...


Did his boat sink cos of you're poor laquering?:lol2:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

:whistling2::hmm::roll:


Barlow said:


> Did his boat sink cos of you're poor laquering?:lol2:


Yup laquering the inside really makes a big difference :roll::hmm::lol2:

never got onto laquering the outsides matey... shame really as that would of been working with fibreglass which would of come in extremely handy for viv building *shrugs*


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Construction in situ begins in half an hour ..:2thumb: ...well ..After coffee


LONG time mate HURRY UP :2thumb:



Jaymz said:


> Shhhh hes sanding, either that or he has succumbed to the fumes from the filler, in which case hes probably just giggling a bit :lol2:





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> i knew he was using it as an excuse to get stoned:lol2:
> Although quite frankly those fumes just give me headaches...


powerful stuff. I got some resin in my house with the container totally closed i can still smell the dam stuff it's giving me a head ache :bash:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

me recovering from the fumes of the two part filler. . . . .thanks for that Jaymz!!!!!!!
ignore the table inside the enclosure. . .it's nothing to do with it!!

. . . .glass doors to go in next week. . . .and tech kit fit. . .


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> me recovering from the fumes of the two part filler. . . . .thanks for that Jaymz!!!!!!![URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMG-20130510-WA0002_zpscabf576b.jpg]image[/URL]
> ignore the table inside the enclosure. . .it's nothing to do with it!![URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMAG0726_zps266e2470.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> . . . .glass doors to go in next week. . . .and tech kit fit. . .



Looking good fella :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Looking good fella :no1:


cheers mate. . . .took my time today. . .but looks very nice. . .after the initial shock of the size. . .and the state of the room. . .lol. . .even the Mrs likes it. . .which is kinda important really: victory:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Perfect fit looks top notch :no1:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice to see it in place and had a good day mate :no1: Its all over to you now (apart from the glass which will be in very soon) :2thumb:
AND I got to meet Freckles. Pictures do not do her justice :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Nice to see it in place and had a good day mate :no1: Its all over to you now (apart from the glass) :2thumb:
> AND I got to meet Freckles. Pictures do not do her justice :flrt:


lol. . .the lazy so n so came out to play when you went. . . .kicking dirt very precisely into the runner:whip:. . . .niiiiice. . .:blush:


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> lol. . .the lazy so n so came out to play when you went. . . .kicking dirt very precisely into the runner:whip:. . . .niiiiice. . .:blush:


Sounds about right lol.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Sounds about right lol.


too true. . .was good to see it transform from panels to the actual boxes in the room today. . .Jaymz. . .very BIG thank you for all your hard work. . .it will be appreciated for a long time. . . .

gents. . .been a looooong but very productive day. . .catch y'all soon


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

No worries mate : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> me recovering from the fumes of the two part filler. . . . .thanks for that Jaymz!!!!!!![URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMG-20130510-WA0002_zpscabf576b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ignore the table inside the enclosure. . .it's nothing to do with it!![URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMAG0726_zps266e2470.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> . . . .glass doors to go in next week. . . .and tech kit fit. . .


 
Looking good mate, having it up in the room must make you ver pleased as you know it's not long now until mertens time


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> Looking good mate, having it up in the room must make you ver pleased as you know it's not long now until mertens time


Yeah Mert time in 8 more sleeps


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah Mert time in 8 more sleeps


Sorry bud i nicked him yesterday :whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Yeah Mert time in 8 more sleeps


You have the glass tank ready by then?


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

The vivs look AWESOME :mf_dribble: The Monitors are gonna love it!

Awesome work Jaymz!!!! :notworthy:

Can't wait to see them running around in there! :no1:

I'm excited too mate! You sound like my daughter, thats what she says when she is waiting for something... Daddy how many more sleeps till... :lol2: 

I love it! :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Sorry bud i nicked him yesterday :whistling2:


I know how much you love ya Monitors ...but I know how mad Tims skills are!!! None of us here'd get away with ANYthing from his ... Just a hunch . But I'd suggest best stay on his kind side . .lol .. 


philipniceguy said:


> You have the glass tank ready by then?


No ..But there's a good work around ...


i.am.idc said:


> The vivs look AWESOME :mf_dribble: The Monitors are gonna love it!
> 
> Awesome work Jaymz!!!! :notworthy:
> 
> ...


I am goin to have difficulty in the coming week ..Focusing on anything but the collection ...

: victory:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> I know how much you love ya Monitors ...but I know how mad Tims skills are!!! None of us here'd get away with ANYthing from his ... Just a hunch . But I'd suggest best stay on his kind side . .lol ..
> 
> No ..But there's a good work around ...
> I am goin to have difficulty in the coming week ..Focusing on anything but the collection ...
> ...



:no1: good stuff fella :mf_dribble: not long fella


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> I know how much you love ya Monitors ...but I know how mad Tims skills are!!! None of us here'd get away with ANYthing from his ... Just a hunch . But I'd suggest best stay on his kind side . .lol ..
> 
> No ..But there's a good work around ...
> I am goin to have difficulty in the coming week ..Focusing on anything but the collection ...
> ...


Awesome stuff mate I can't wait to see your face .....:no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Just think credit where it's due .. I took delivery of my tube heater guard from Richard at Custom Guards Ltd - Heat and Light Guards for Reptile & Vivarium Environments 
Its a very nicely fabricated 5.5 mm mesh design .. will post some pics when my tube heater is safely enclosed within

...Richard is a top bloke . Very professional company with good communication .. .I'm impressed


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> ignore the table inside the enclosure. . .it's nothing to do with it!


Love the look, but I don't think I'd spoil my TV with a lit viv underneath (not would my wife; we love this thing). However, that shape does give me an idea to plop a nice little greenhouse or even just a suspended light where you have the open spot... hmm, plans.

I need more space. :-/


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice job in the making dude... Me likes.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

OniExpress said:


> Love the look, but I don't think I'd spoil my TV with a lit viv underneath (not would my wife; we love this thing). However, that shape does give me an idea to plop a nice little greenhouse or even just a suspended light where you have the open spot... hmm, plans.
> 
> I need more space. :-/


Valid point .. but not unconsidered .. ALL lighting including t5 and led is dimmable through the controller ...so I can even override or reprogramme the default settings remotely from my phone


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Herpalist said:


> Nice job in the making dude... Me likes.


Home of the good Guinness ..Now THAT has my full attention .. :2thumb:


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

WOW......

looks amazing mate!


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

looks amazing mate top job fella

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> Valid point .. but not unconsidered .. ALL lighting including t5 and led is dimmable through the controller ...so I can even override or reprogramme the default settings remotely from my phone


What controller is this? I probably missed it, but I'd love to have digital controls that could handle multiple vivs.


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> me recovering from the fumes of the two part filler. . . . .thanks for that Jaymz!!!!!!![URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMG-20130510-WA0002_zpscabf576b.jpg]image[/URL]
> ignore the table inside the enclosure. . .it's nothing to do with it!![URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMAG0726_zps266e2470.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> . . . .glass doors to go in next week. . . .and tech kit fit. . .


Nice t shirt, me got one too :lol2:


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Enclosure is looking good, mate. Shame that lacquer made all your hair fall out though. Nasty stuff. :lol2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

jarich said:


> Enclosure is looking good, mate. Shame that lacquer made all your hair fall out though. Nasty stuff. :lol2:


Gotta suffer for ya art dude: victory:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

OniExpress said:


> What controller is this? I probably missed it, but I'd love to have digital controls that could handle multiple vivs.


EcoZone Vivarium - Detail

I have been testing the ez400 for the past couple of years or so... It has now been superseded by the eco400 
.. the link posted is the top functioning eco500 version that I have... But I am in the privileged position of being Tony at Ecozones European tester


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> EcoZone Vivarium - Detail
> 
> I have been testing the ez400 for the past couple of years or so... It has now been superseded by the eco400
> .. the link posted is the top functioning eco500 version that I have... But I am in the privileged position of being Tony at Ecozones European tester


Nice. Bookmarked for future research.


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

mariusz said:


> Nice t shirt, me got one too :lol2:


Mariusz, totally off topic but did you used to frequent ultimatereef? 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Another equipment supplier I feel has been particularly good with accommodating my requirements is Lance at
Tube Heat - Tubular heaters features and specifications
Again good communication ..and a thorough understanding of what I needed to achieve with the unit .. which is pretty much just to reliably keep the hot end toasty ,when any ambient spread from the halogen basking light doesn't take care of it ..Such as when the bulb is dimming up and down at beginning and and of day cycles ... I speced the tube heater at a less than usual 80 w per foot (it's a 3' length) most are normally 60 w per foot ..so the spread of heat from it is more concentrated toward the hot end and yet at night it will keep entire enclosure ambient temps above minimum in the coldest of nights ... 







.. the tube heater is silent with no clicking (that I have heard about from other designs)as it's thermostatically controlled by the Ecozone eco500 controller


----------



## switchback (Nov 25, 2011)

Great stuff.

Any joy with sorting the aquarium part!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk and technology


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

This is looking special!!


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

badwool said:


> Mariusz, totally off topic but did you used to frequent ultimatereef?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


Wasn't me buddy.
Is this a marine / aquarium forum ?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

switchback said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Any joy with sorting the aquarium part!
> 
> ...


I have a reliable company interested in sorting that out for me .. but I have not commissioned it just yet .. it's not going to hold things back in any sense other than of course for a little while the animal will make do with a shallow tray to splash about in ..Which will still be fine while it's little ...and the enclosure has been constructed to allow for the pool to be a retrofittable element ...when the pool is installed then I'll be very happy ...


> =mariusz;11216799]This is looking secial!!


Thanks ....I have to say . Looking over the top of my phone as I write this ..Yeah ... Looks like a pretty cool viv or two
.....the thing that really intrigues is how I'll decide what things I'd do differently if I had the opportunity ... Obviously I can't conceive that currently ...but time will tell ..I'm certain ..


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a little teaser .. 
Freckles went in there last night ... Still some tidying up to do .. but need to ensure I'm happy with how she uses the space first ...so far so good ..:2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Would help if I actually posted the pic!:whistling2:


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Just a little teaser ..
> Freckles went in there last night ... Still some tidying up to do .. but need to ensure I'm happy with how she uses the space first ...so far so good ..:2thumb:


I was thinking what sort of a teaser is that where is the pic :O



cold blooded beast said:


> Would help if I actually posted the pic!:whistling2:
> 
> image


Then you done me proud, look forward to pics galore of the merts and freckles in the new set ups


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> Another equipment supplier I feel has been particularly good with accommodating my requirements is Lance at
> Tube Heat - Tubular heaters features and specifications
> Again good communication ..and a thorough understanding of what I needed to achieve with the unit .. which is pretty much just to reliably keep the hot end toasty ,when any ambient spread from the halogen basking light doesn't take care of it ..Such as when the bulb is dimming up and down at beginning and and of day cycles ... I speced the tube heater at a less than usual 80 w per foot (it's a 3' length) most are normally 60 w per foot ..so the spread of heat from it is more concentrated toward the hot end and yet at night it will keep entire enclosure ambient temps above minimum in the coldest of nights ...
> image .. the tube heater is silent with no clicking (that I have heard about from other designs)as it's thermostatically controlled by the Ecozone eco500 controller


Very neat looking :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> Would help if I actually posted the pic!:whistling2:
> 
> image


Freckles finally gets her penthouse :no1:
Good choice going for the glass plinth mate. Looks nice :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Would help if I actually posted the pic!:whistling2:
> 
> image


NICE looks great i didnt think i'd like the blue but i do :notworthy:, my ONLY possible pickyness (which would not bother me) you going hide them cables hanging down the front?????



Jaymz said:


> Very neat looking :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed glass plinth looks good.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Would help if I actually posted the pic!:whistling2:
> 
> image




More cork some plastic plants jobs a good un :no1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> NICE looks great i didnt think i'd like the blue but i do :notworthy:, my ONLY possible pickyness (which would not bother me) you going hide them cables hanging down the front?????
> 
> 
> 
> agreed glass plinth looks good.





ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> More cork some plastic plants jobs a good un :no1:


Not picky at all Phil ..cables will be concealed once I'm certain where the probes will finally be positioned ..
..Shane . .additional decor is planned to take care of the cables ..funny how two consecutive posts ..have a common solution ...


----------



## mariusz (May 11, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Would help if I actually posted the pic!:whistling2:
> 
> image


Liking the penthouse ! More pls


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

mariusz said:


> Liking the penthouse ! More pls


all in good time. . . 


:2thumb:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> all in good time. . .
> 
> 
> :2thumb:



Good things come to those who


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

shaneluvsmonitors said:


> good things come to those who


i know this one.............................

Post pics


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> Good things come to those who


speaking of which. . . .FINALLY. . . .
after having my order and 50% down payment being taken on the 26th Feb for the all glass pool. . .
I got my money back from the A.quarium M.anufacturer that L.et me down and then messed me around for the last six weeks since first admitting their error and agreeing a full refund. . . .so 15 weeks in total wasted due to them!!!ridiculously unprofessional. . .absolutely untrustworthy jokers. .with promises and excuses made. . .and NOTHING (quite literally) delivered . . . the build and delivery time was stated as 8 weeks from order date!!!!!!! 

Due to all of that. . .there are many temporary measures in place currently. . .but I'll be commissioning the pool build to a reputable company soon. . .although there is no rush as the occupant is still tiny



NONE of that has anything to do with Jay who did the timber side of things and supplied the doors


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

Cant wait to see this in its full glory  sorry to hear about the company letting you down but I'm sure it will work out in the end.


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Joah said:


> Cant wait to see this in its full glory  sorry to hear about the company letting you down but I'm sure it will work out in the end.


Cheers fella .. just means we'll all have to be even more patient that's all:whistling2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> Cheers fella .. just means we'll all have to be even more patient that's all:whistling2:


how is the new company getting along? seems like forever


----------



## Joah (Sep 7, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> Cheers fella .. just means we'll all have to be even more patient that's all:whistling2:


That is very true, but as stated already in this thread good things come to those who... Etc :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> how is the new company getting along? seems like forever


I have stayed in contact with the company (your contact) ..They are in Chris' area of the country ..So I might try and organise a catch up with him and set the wheels in motion face to face with them ..It's partly down to timing and also the fact that as awesome as it'll be to run the system with over 500L pool .. Mojo is currently doing fine in a part filled 25L .. it's one of those times now.. when I understand how keepers manage and make do with something . .because it's "up to the job" .. even if not as grand as the plans could be


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> I have stayed in contact with the company (your contact) ..They are in Chris' area of the country ..So I might try and organise a catch up with him and set the wheels in motion face to face with them ..It's partly down to timing and also the fact that as awesome as it'll be to run the system with over 500L pool .. Mojo is currently doing fine in a part filled 25L .. it's one of those times now.. when I understand how keepers manage and make do with something . .because it's "up to the job" .. even if not as grand as the plans could be


 
doing fine and doing great are far apart. Mine get on just fine with there 4 by 1.5ft by 1.5ft (I think it is) pond but how I wish I could offer them a much larger one even more so that I can see inside from the side :lol2:

end of the day there is no rush at all plenty of time to get it sorted, once you do JOB DONE :2thumb:


----------



## tomboa01 (Nov 9, 2012)

just read from the begining of this thread and you've done an amazing job, looks amazing, your monitors are really lucky to have a great owner like you and imo our hobby needs more people like this


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

tomboa01 said:


> just read from the begining of this thread and you've done an amazing job, looks amazing, your monitors are really lucky to have a great owner like you and imo our hobby needs more people like this


thanks man. . .I try. . .and I am lucky to have found myself in the midst of the best Varanid keeper/breeders in the country***. . .

that motivational rubbish that companies TELL you. . .to MAKE you perform
. . ."THERE ARE NO PROBLEMS ONLY SOLUTIONS!"


Let me say. .before every Solution. . .the PROBLEM existed. . . .


. . .but when you have the BEST of THE BEST around you,many of the answers have already been found...so if it seems I do a good job with my Monitors. . . .it's because of the valued support I have from the longstanding contributors of the M&T thread : victory::2thumb::notworthy::no1:


*** you know who you all are


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Right.....after Much careful consideration of what is really needed to complete the pool section.......progress moves in THIS direction

5 mm thick.... 30 mm x 30 mm..... overkill for sure... lol
.....further developments will be posted soon.......


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Cool, keep us posted mate, looks great :2thumb: Might have a go at one of these myself one day :2thumb:


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> thanks man. . .I try. . .and I am lucky to have found myself in the midst of the best Varanid keeper/breeders in the country***. . .
> 
> that motivational rubbish that companies TELL you. . .to MAKE you perform
> . . ."THERE ARE NO PROBLEMS ONLY SOLUTIONS!"
> ...


 Have to totally agree with you. the depth of information and experience to be found, with that group is amazing, and now having met a fair few learnt loads, from me to thanks Guys :no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> thanks man. . .I try. . .and I am lucky to have found myself in the midst of the best Varanid keeper/breeders in the country***. . .
> 
> that motivational rubbish that companies TELL you. . .to MAKE you perform
> . . ."THERE ARE NO PROBLEMS ONLY SOLUTIONS!"
> ...




GAY 

loves ya


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> Cool, keep us posted mate, looks great :2thumb: Might have a go at one of these myself one day :2thumb:


Lol...funny guy......anyone not following from the start....Jay is the viv builder......and it's one of his suppliers that's responsible for the frame fabrication.....Jaymz....stage two now?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> GAY
> 
> loves ya


You'd know x


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

varanus87 said:


> I'M GAY
> 
> loves ya


We know mate but no worries, we accept you for who you are :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Aaaaaany way..Christine.....whaddaya think of the frame?.. might not hold water at the.moment...but with a bit of work...


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> Right.....after Much careful consideration of what is really needed to complete the pool section.......progress moves in THIS direction
> http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/cold_blooded_beast/media/IMG-20140213-WA0001_zpsm800xoms.jpg.htmlimage
> 5 mm thick.... 30 mm x 30 mm..... overkill for sure... lol
> http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/cold_blooded_beast/media/IMG-20140213-WA0000_zpsvqsjkidg.jpg.htmlimage.....further developments will be posted soon.......


Got the materials for the next step. Just need a few dry hours to sort it :2thumb:


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Aaaaaany way..Christine.....whaddaya think of the frame?.. might not hold water at the.moment...but with a bit of work...


Looks good mate ... :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

18 mm marine ply routed out for flush fitting to the frame


Timber slotted into place


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Working on you birthday- dedication looks like it's well worth it 


Happy birthday mate :2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Working on you birthday- dedication looks like it's well worth it
> 
> 
> Happy birthday mate :2thumb:


Bradley,thank you :2thumb:
Not my work...this pool is still Jays hard work...when he says he'll build a viv....he sees it right the way through......even the amendments .....

Red oxide......won't be needing any rust on this baby


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Bradley,thank you :2thumb:
> Not my work...this pool is still Jays hard work...when he says he'll build a viv....he sees it right the way through......even the amendments .....
> [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMG-20140216-WA0009_zpsaj0k2tcz.jpg]image[/URL]
> Red oxide......won't be needing any rust on this baby


Well when your done with Jay send him over to mine please :no1: I have a few ideas, need someone that won't give up when the going gets tough :whistling2:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Well when your done with Jay send him over to mine please :no1: I have a few ideas, need someone that won't give up when the going gets tough :whistling2:


I'd agree he's DEF that type o builder.....but then I don't think anything of this has even tested him......he defines laid back


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

If this is a rude question then tell me to shut up Marcus. Lol. But how much did this all cost start to finish. Looks amaizing and I want one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

azza23 said:


> If this is a rude question then tell me to shut up Marcus. Lol. But how much did this all cost start to finish. Looks amaizing and I want one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Purely so I don't jinx meself..I'll speak about that when all's done dude..lol


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> Purely so I don't jinx meself..I'll speak about that when all's done dude..lol



Ha no worries. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Dry run at glass fitting earlier......good snug fit.......ply panel work all rebated and screwed in place through frame..... Glazing and grp work in the next couple of days (weather permitting)
..here we are with final black coat over the frame


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Dry run at glass fitting earlier......good snug fit.......ply panel work all rebated and screwed in place through frame..... Glazing and grp work in the next couple of days (weather permitting)
> ..here we are with final black coat over the frame
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/IMG-20140316-WA0032_zps2huocvbp.jpg"]image[/URL]


Looking Good Marcus, cannt wait to see it in place :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Robbrown 52 said:


> Looking Good Marcus, cannt wait to see it in place :2thumb::2thumb:


I know Rob......been a long time coming.....but....the Merts'll love it


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

All internal reinforcement in place....glazing all bonded up......grp work next




.
.


----------



## cameroon (Jan 30, 2014)

Incredible build mate! Must have taken so long to plan all of this!


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Well that would be a true thing mate......but there's been no rush.....it's been a relaxed pace project......something that most builds can't be.........and if I didn't have Jay as the man in charge of "getting the work done!".....it would probably have been different.....
so planning the concept...and refining the design with function in mind.....yeah.....my work...
but fabrication,construction and material sourcing......totally Jays effort.
......more updates will follow next week


----------



## cameroon (Jan 30, 2014)

cold blooded beast said:


> Well that would be a true thing mate......but there's been no rush.....it's been a relaxed pace project......something that most builds can't be.........and if I didn't have Jay as the man in charge of "getting the work done!".....it would probably have been different.....
> so planning the concept...and refining the design with function in mind.....yeah.....my work...
> but fabrication,construction and material sourcing......totally Jays effort.
> ......more updates will follow next week


Can't wait!


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks f***** awesome boys, top marks for top work! Great job, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Dean Cheetham said:


> Looks f***** awesome boys, top marks for top work! Great job, cant wait to see the finished product



Dean !!! Where ya been mate ? Cheers, wont be long now :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Some final minor touch up work to do next..................


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

.

.........as can be seen........it holds over 500 L............ Well done Jay.......nice work.... Next step...installation to the viv


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0000_zpstyqrbcib.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0001_zpszdhp4vlw.jpg"]image[/URL]
> .[URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0004_zps1iuwmgol.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0005_zps2bumlsrr.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...


 Looking V Good. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Robbrown 52 said:


> Looking V Good. :2thumb::2thumb:


Thanks Rob......and agree..Lol...how's you?......still keep my eye on your Kim updates....top notch


----------



## TommyR (May 15, 2012)

Awesome marcus, rubber duck is a nice touch :lol2:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0000_zpstyqrbcib.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0001_zpszdhp4vlw.jpg]image[/URL]
> .[URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0004_zps1iuwmgol.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0005_zps2bumlsrr.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


Amaizballs bruvvvaaa. ))


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Thanks Rob......and agree..Lol...how's you?......still keep my eye on your Kim updates....top notch


 Every thing good at this end, H2 has gone to a good home up north and now sharing with another which came through Shane.
The 3 amigos seem at peace at the moment, kimmy seems to have come to the end of this years laying cycle, so only the one hatchling . we have come to the decision to part with our 2nd male K2 when we can find him a suitable home. still planning the outdoor viv for the refugees , looking for and old ali green house to convert into a mediterranean home from home for them. Have all the plans in my head just need to assemble the bits.


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

:grin1::grin1::grin1:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Wellllll.....pool is sitting on the enclosure right now......final plumbing and sump install next....THEN....ready for use....pics will follow....... . . . . .


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Jaymz said:


> :grin1::grin1::grin1:


Mate...think my eyes were on stalks when we saw the fit of the pool earlier....yet more proof of your precise craftsmanship.......aaaawesome


----------



## Robbrown 52 (Sep 25, 2012)

cold blooded beast said:


> Mate...think my eyes were on stalks when we saw the fit of the pool earlier....yet more proof of your precise craftsmanship.......aaaawesome


 Good to hear it fitted properly though never had any doubt it wouldn't with the care and effort you and Jay put into it.
what have you done with the 2 merts while this phase is going on?


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

Robbrown 52 said:


> Good to hear it fitted properly though never had any doubt it wouldn't with the care and effort you and Jay put into it.
> what have you done with the 2 merts while this phase is going on?


Just sat back and enjoyed...continued with the tolerance development......and really been appreciating Freckles so much lately...my gorgeousness


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

cold blooded beast said:


> Wellllll.....pool is sitting on the enclosure right now......final plumbing and sump install next....THEN....ready for use....pics will follow....... . . . . .


Its over to you now mate. Happy plumbing :2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> Mate...think my eyes were on stalks when we saw the fit of the pool earlier....yet more proof of your precise craftsmanship.......aaaawesome


Was good to finally see it in place at last, especially after getting up those stairs. Really pleased with how its turned out and the Merts are going to think its Xmas :2thumb::2thumb:



cold blooded beast said:


> Just sat back and enjoyed...continued with the tolerance development......and really been appreciating Freckles so much lately...my gorgeousness


Icing on the cake for me. Finally got to see Merts in the flesh for the first time and the colours and pattern are astounding. :gasp: :no1: Going to enjoy watching these 2 grow up. Also got to see the famous Freckles again, demolishing adult locusts. Gorgeous girly even in full shed :flrt:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

One surface skimming overflow with removable grill .....another of the same fittings for bottom drain purposes for water changes...... and two directional returns also at surface level 



How it sits within the whole enclosure


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0000_zpstyqrbcib.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0001_zpszdhp4vlw.jpg"]image[/URL]
> .[URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0004_zps1iuwmgol.jpg"]image[/URL]
> [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20140331-WA0005_zps2bumlsrr.jpg"]image[/URL]
> ...





cold blooded beast said:


> One surface skimming overflow with removable grill .....another of the same fittings for bottom drain purposes for water changes...... and two directional returns also at surface level [URL="http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0768_zpsrdrh7vpu.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad I came on here today and see this my question is when is JAY doing me one :whistling2:: victory:????


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> glad I came on here today and see this my question is when is JAY doing me one :whistling2:: victory:????


You'd have to ask him that mate........it definitely ain't a cheap way to do it....but does seem the right way......


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cold blooded beast said:


> You'd have to ask him that mate........it definitely ain't a cheap way to do it....but does seem the right way......


right and cheap don't always go together : victory:


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> One surface skimming overflow with removable grill .....another of the same fittings for bottom drain purposes for water changes...... and two directional returns also at surface level [URL=http://i1238.photobucket.com/albums/ff483/cold_blooded_beast/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0768_zpsrdrh7vpu.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks bloody amazing mate. One question.....are you having an area for substrate?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

azza23 said:


> That looks bloody amazing mate. One question.....are you having an area for substrate?


Subterranean at the sides


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> right and cheap don't always go together : victory:


Monitors and cheap NEVER go together



azza23 said:


> That looks bloody amazing mate. One question.....are you having an area for substrate?


as Wtd said.....


Whosthedaddy said:


> Subterranean at the sides


Yup...but only the 3' x 2' x 16" deep area to the right holds substrate..... The 1' x 3' x 16"on the left holds the sump....titanium pool heater, return pump and drain/fill pipework and connectors....and provision for mechanical and biological filtration


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

cold blooded beast said:


> One surface skimming overflow with removable grill .....another of the same fittings for bottom drain purposes for water changes...... and two directional returns also at surface level http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/c.../Mobile Uploads/IMAG0768_zpsrdrh7vpu.jpg.htmlimage
> 
> very impressive!


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

rep-it said:


> cold blooded beast said:
> 
> 
> > One surface skimming overflow with removable grill .....another of the same fittings for bottom drain purposes for water changes...... and two directional returns also at surface level http://s1238.photobucket.com/user/c.../Mobile Uploads/IMAG0768_zpsrdrh7vpu.jpg.htmlimage
> ...


----------



## rep-it (Aug 26, 2007)

cold blooded beast said:


> rep-it said:
> 
> 
> > Nah...simples...water changes needed......this is purely to get metheod of water heating and circulation out of the observers eye.....and carry out those large water changes easily......if I decide to tech it up though..I have some ideas...Will give simple a shot first
> ...


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

For those interested...and haven't seen the pool info I put on Facebook....

For those curious....Jaymz Dumerilii (my viv builder) had a steel frame fabricated 
60" L x 35" D x 16" H.....red oxide then black hammerite coated.....base and side walls are 18 mm Marine grade ply...routed for flush fit to accommodate the steel braces that span the base (front to back) and also the long rear panel (top to bottom)....the panels are all screwed into adjacent panels thorough the steel framework....then all internal joints have arris reinforcement then several layers of Glass Reinforced Plastic were laid down......front viewing panel was glazed using 15mm toughened glass and bonded with a product called gold label sealant (it cures harder than silicone sealant and flex properties aren't needed with a steel frame plus aquarium sealant is unreliable in bonding to Fibreglass/GRP)then all internal glass edges and steel to GRP interfaces were finally struck up with gold label........holes cut in side wall to install two oceanlife overflow fittings for sump feed,double return and side mounted bottom drain......this keeps heating and circulation equipment out of view


.....the guard prevents LARGE objects being drawn through.....if the face of the drain blocks entirely..flow is maintained through three separate slits on the outer edge of the fitting.......so failure due to a Lizard laying with its belly against the guard is avoided....also consider...that I intend 100% surface extraction....the bottom drain purely there for easy water changes........being able to turnover the volume of water 6x per hour also gives less opportunity for anything other than the LARGEST detritus to settle......the overflow also means the display runs at constant water level......any fluctuation is only in the sump......

....I want people to steal it ( the idea)..refine it....increase the scale..make it better!.....I took what I could see had been tried before,sometimes unsuccessfully,the internet is full of wooden aquaria and ponds that have not held or had unrealistically bulky timber framework)...failure due to unsuitable bonding products...glass to fibreglass....glass to rendered blockwork.....this product 
Gold Label | Hutton Aquatic Products
Seems to be very much up to the job....introducing a steel frame (stepping back to old school angle iron tanks)..coupled with GRP and then fittings from modern reef systems......
All I did was give the design and principals to Jay......and he made it.....


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

cold blooded beast said:


> For those interested...and haven't seen the pool info I put on Facebook....
> 
> For those curious....Jaymz Dumerilii (my viv builder) had a steel frame fabricated
> 60" L x 35" D x 16" H.....red oxide then black hammerite coated.....base and side walls are 18 mm Marine grade ply...routed for flush fit to accommodate the steel braces that span the base (front to back) and also the long rear panel (top to bottom)....the panels are all screwed into adjacent panels thorough the steel framework....then all internal joints have arris reinforcement then several layers of Glass Reinforced Plastic were laid down......front viewing panel was glazed using 15mm toughened glass and bonded with a product called gold label sealant (it cures harder than silicone sealant and flex properties aren't needed with a steel frame plus aquarium sealant is unreliable in bonding to Fibreglass/GRP)then all internal glass edges and steel to GRP interfaces were finally struck up with gold label........holes cut in side wall to install two oceanlife overflow fittings for sump feed,double return and side mounted bottom drain......this keeps heating and circulation equipment out of view
> ...


Envious mate. The enclosure is one of the best I've seen. Well don you and jaymz


----------

